

Seth Godin has a new Podcast on Earwolf - kremdela
http://www.earwolf.com/show/startup-school/
Just found this while looking for something to listen to on my drive home.  Interesting introductory talk from his start-up workshop.
======
kremdela
First episode is his summary of a Freelancer vs. Entrepreneur. The distinction
being working for yourself vs. building something bigger than yourself.

